# Brians Pumpjack



## Brian Rupnow (May 31, 2010)

After a longer than ususal build time, and a few unforeseen problems, we have success. This is a fun machine to watch run, and is built 99% to the plans which I posted the download link for in one of my other posts. I urge anyone who likes machinery to go ahead and build this Pumpjack, as it is a fairly easy build, and a perfect match for Elmer Verburg sized model engines.
And here we have the final act----A good video. I had to phone my daughter and have her bring her camera over, as my own camera is not focusing well for some reason. Thank you to all the folks who dropped in to see how things were going on this long project, and I urge you to download the plans I provided and build one. It is not a terribly complex build, and it certainly is a good match for Elmer Verburg size engines.----Brian


----------



## black85vette (May 31, 2010)

Are pre-nominations valid??  :big:;

Kidding aside. Another nice build Brian.  Looks good and the action is scaled and realistic. Nice addition to many engines. As always; thanks for posting the plans for the rest of us.  :bow:


----------



## lathe nut (Jun 1, 2010)

Brain, that's way nice, look just like the real thing, I can even smell the oil and salt water around the well, that's right I have to find a well down here to put it on, thanks again for a show tell and learn for a lot of us, excited to see what is next, thanks again, Lathe Nut


----------



## cfellows (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice job (as usual), Brian. Looks very realistic.

Chuck


----------



## vascon2196 (Jun 3, 2010)

That looks awesome!!!!!

I know you are a Solid Works guy....did you model this up prior to building?

Just curious.

Chris


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 3, 2010)

vascon2196  said:
			
		

> That looks awesome!!!!!
> 
> I know you are a Solid Works guy....did you model this up prior to building?
> 
> ...



Chris---I modelled it all in Solidworks, did two complete threads on this forum about it, and posted a free link to all of the plans.---Brian


----------



## vascon2196 (Jun 3, 2010)

I will check it out...thanks.


----------



## Rolland (Jun 3, 2010)

Brian
A very nice build, I like it. :bow:
 Reminds me of the days in No Arizona working on all the deep well pump jacks. 1400 feed at 2-3 gallons per minute. Many had Fairbanks Morse Z and ZZ motors on them running on propane. 
I may have to build one for old time sake.


----------

